# What kind bug is this?!



## bradzx (Sep 1, 2012)

I never see that bug before with...that....on...watever that is.  It look like Caterpillar to me, but it seem different type of Caterpillar or other kind of bug.  First at all, I thought it is baby snake but it look different.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 1, 2012)

It's a caterpillar of some kind. Baby snakes tend not to have legs.

EDIT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papilio_troilus


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 1, 2012)

Pretty sure it's a new Pokemon.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 1, 2012)

It's a weedle.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 1, 2012)

FUCK YEAH!
POKEMON DO EXIST, I KNEW IT!


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2012)

It's obviously a weedle with no spike


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia....Papilio_troilus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papilio_troilus#Predators_and_avoidance


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah it's a caterpillar but those black spots on top are not its eyes ... just there to fool a potential predator into thinking he's bigger than he really is. Great pictures btw. I couple months ago while hiking with my daughter in the woods we spotted a rare millipede species and I wish I had my camera with me. This is the type of millipede we saw, but it's not my pic :


----------



## bradzx (Sep 1, 2012)

It is very rare bug.  Lol very funny about Pokemon joke.  Lol.

Hana - Oh thank you.


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 1, 2012)

Interesting stuff Catboy. That mimicry is awesome


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 1, 2012)

its a weedle


----------



## Narayan (Sep 2, 2012)

want to trade with my mewtwo?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 2, 2012)

That is the cutest damn caterpillar I have ever seen,


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 2, 2012)

I normally hate bugs but that's actually pretty damn cute.


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 2, 2012)

First sees pick * OMG A REAL SHINY CATERPIE!!!!!!!!!!!*

that is the coolest caterpillar ever.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

CATERPIE USE TACKLE


----------



## Zetta_x (Sep 2, 2012)

A topic that Bradzx created where I haven't any compulsions to say WTF, great job! 
Nice pictures!


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 2, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> CATERPIE USE TACKLE


lol, I would have said String Shot


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> Interesting stuff Catboy. That mimicry is awesome


I actually study in the field of Entomology


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 2, 2012)

ichidansan said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > CATERPIE USE TACKLE
> ...


he only lvl one


----------



## ichidansan (Sep 2, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> ichidansan said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


still has string shot =)

http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-dp/010.shtml


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok since everyone is avoiding this(i think) I thought that you were posting about a hardware/software/firmware bug of some sort. I open it up and i almost throw up(seriously I wasnt prepared to see a weird as hell catterpillar)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 2, 2012)

It looks like a squirrel.


----------



## Law (Sep 2, 2012)

maxlwin536 said:


> Ok since everyone is avoiding this(i think) I thought that you were posting about a hardware/software/firmware bug of some sort. I open it up and i almost throw up(seriously I wasnt prepared to see a weird as hell catterpillar)



I also thought he might be talking about a software issue, however I did not feel compelled to throw up at the sight of an insect as I am not a 12 year old girl.


----------



## emigre (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone else reckon Brad accidently killed it after taking the photos?


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 2, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought it was a toy at first look?


----------



## bradzx (Sep 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> Does anyone else reckon Brad accidently killed it after taking the photos?


No, it fall over. 

Gifi - o.o Toy.....?


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 2, 2012)

Roflol, when I first saw this my instant reaction was, "it's just a stupid pokemon toy".



nukeboy95 said:


> CATERPIE USE TACKLE


No. Use mimicry!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 2, 2012)

That is probably the cutest little fucker ever. He looks so damn friendly


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 2, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Am I the only one who thought it was a toy at first look?


I probably would've if it wasn't for the topic name, it does look rather plasticky.

And like a few other people mentioned, it looks surprisingly cute. I never thought bugs could be cute, and I was just proved wrong.


----------



## bradzx (Sep 2, 2012)

My mom told me that black spot on head as like black spider on red cross.  I think it mean poison.  I didnt touch it or any friend of mine.  It use paint wood stick.


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 3, 2012)

I love topics like these, where there are no arguments and the majority of the community can get together and say

"That is one fucking adorable bug"


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 3, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> I love topics like these, where there are no arguments and the majority of the community can get together and say
> 
> "That is one fucking adorable bug"


I disagree.
*insert random .gif here with snide comment attached*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> pokefloote said:
> 
> 
> > I love topics like these, where there are no arguments and the majority of the community can get together and say
> ...


Well I disagree with you!
What you gonna do about?!? ;O;


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > pokefloote said:
> ...


OMFG WTF you stoopid fanboy. You just love Nintendo forever, cry moar.
Edit: Vita4lyfe.



Spoiler



Am I doing it right?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


-rages-
-rage quits-


----------



## Narayan (Sep 3, 2012)

the report button. i am tempted.


----------



## bradzx (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok you two, quit fighting around and focus about this bug topic.  Not troll around.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 3, 2012)

My first assumption was that it was plastic.


----------



## Katsumi San (Sep 3, 2012)

It looks like one of those shiny caterpies that appear if you are lucky enough to encounter one =D


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 3, 2012)

It's only adorable until you see it's real face.


----------



## hatredg0d (Sep 3, 2012)

nice pictures! im surprised someone posted a wiki link right away.


----------



## Die Antwoord (Sep 3, 2012)

caterpillars can be some weird ass creatures.. just look at this thing


----------



## bradzx (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY S***!


----------



## emigre (Sep 3, 2012)

BURN IT! BURN IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 3, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> It looks like a squirrel.
> 
> *A shaven one...*





gifi4 said:


> Am I the only one who thought it was a toy at first look?
> 
> *Nope.*





The Real Jdbye said:


> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who thought it was a toy at first look?
> ...





frogboy said:


> My first assumption was that it was plastic.
> 
> *Yes...*





emigre said:


> BURN IT! BURN IT WITH FIRE!
> 
> *After usage...*



*looks like a sex toy...*


----------



## bradzx (Sep 3, 2012)

That enough.  I am going tell staff lock this up because you guys keep off the point.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2012)

Closed at OP's request. 

Might I suggest that next time you take this sort of question to What's This Bug?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 3, 2012)

Locked by request.


----------

